# browny,red mucus TMI



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI 
IM 33 WEEKS PREGNANT
IVE BEEN HAVING UNUSAL PAINS AT THE TOP OF MY BELLY ALL DAY NOT REALLY HURTING LIKE A TIGHTNING TYPE I THOUGHT ITS BECAUSE THE BABY WAS HIGH BUT IVE JUST WIPED MYSELF AND THERE IS A BROWNY REDDY STAIN ON MY PANTS AND WHEN I WIPED AND NOW ITS GONE FOR NOW  JUST WONDERING WHAT THIS COULD BE COULD THIS BE EARLY LAVOUR   

THANX LOVE NIKKI XX


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

This could be a threatened prem labour starting and if there is any regularity to the tightenings you need to go in to hospital.  The red stain in your pants could be either a small show or a bleed and this should be checked out.  You may need anti D if your blood group is negative.  If things have settled down overnight you should still get yourself checked out anyway for reassurance

Good luck

jan


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 
thankyou very much im going to get it checked out today once again thanx 

theres no more spotting but tightnings still there  
love nikki


----------

